# Ice Cream Makers



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Making my Christmas list and I really want an ice cream maker: anybody have any good or bad experiences they'd like to share?

I'd appreciate any ideas--

from a Carolina blue sky in sunny Texas...

lynne


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I've heard that the Donvier manual ice cream maker is very desireable.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I have a small, 1 cup, Donvier that I like very well. I have one of the electric ones that work on the same principle - you freeze the container and then pour in the ingredients and the machine cranks itself. I don't like it because it won't take the ice cream past the soft stage, then you freeze it to make it hard and it is never quite right.

I would rather have the old hand crank rock salt using machine or if I had lots of $$$ the electric freezer type. I just don't think that the freeze the maker type stay frozen long enough to make good ice cream.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You have a good point. I have an electric model (freeze canister type) and the canister does not stay frozen long enough to make good ice cream!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The feedback that I've read on the Donvier MANUAL unit all agree: stir one or two revolutions every 3 minutes. I forget the URL for the feedback website. Go to GOOGLE.COM to verify.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I normally just stand outside in the winter and churn it by hand. One of the perks about living in Minnesota, plenty cold out there  Actually, I just have a plain old Rival ice cream machine. You put the ice and salt in and plug it in. Ice cream is ready to in about 20 mins. It might get a little messy sometimes but I've had good results. Cost me about $14 when I bought it.

Kuan


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

For consumer reviews of ice cream makers click here.


----------

